# Green hydra on aquarium glass... should I try to get rid of them?



## timr (Mar 23, 2005)

weird, I too just noticed these in my 100. I've never seen them before. So i'm also interested in any info on them. Are they harmful?


----------



## ValorG (Dec 27, 2003)

no they are not harmful. unless u got tiny tiny babies that they can snatch wit der tentacles. think of them as tiny anemones i guess.


----------



## spdskr (Nov 14, 2005)

Most medications that kill flukes or other internal parasites should work for your hydra outbreak. Some types of fish are known to eat them also. If you are feeding baby brine shrimp or other small suspended food in you tank, I would suggest you curtail that regime until you have the hydra in control. If fact, you may find they dissappear if you limit their food supply.


----------

